# Curtis undervoltage



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi - have a new Curtis 1236. I'm not wiring it up right now, so not into the manual. I just have a simple question about under-voltage:

I know the controller goes into limp-mode. Does it have an alarm output?

Jim


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

depends on where you got the controller (From curtis, from FSIP, from HPEVS?) and how the VCL was programmed.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Suspecting you bought from HPEVS via CanEV like I did.

No, there's no alarm output, other than perhaps the "service" light coming up on the Spyglass. The LEDs on the Curtis will display an error mode- until it clears. The error log is available over canbus etc., which of course I have no access to.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Good point from Frodus: there may be an option to use one of the otherwise unconfigured output channels to indicate alarms like this, but it would take VCL programming to make that happen.

What type of Ah meter are you using? The E-Expert gauge I have is capable of alarming on low pack voltage, as would a JLD404 or probably anything else you might want to use.


----------

